# Sunbeds? *update* ...lol



## stephx

Ive heard a few people saying they help with stretchmarks so I wanna try :D

I'm a total newb though, there's one up my street but can someone help me so I don't go in and look like a total dick lol. 

What do you wear in there?
What sort of time should I go in there for? Like I'm pretty pale now and I don't wanna turn orange or damage my skin...

Thank youu! X


----------



## LoisP

This is exactly what I need to know as a first timer too... so i'll be stalking :haha:
xx


----------



## Thaynes

Well, I'd wear normal close into the place. not like a bathing suit or anything. I've never used one before but I dont think you can be in there longer than 15 minutes. But I'd try like between 5 or 10. Thats the longest mom ever went in when she first started tanning.


----------



## jemj

:hi:, having a tan does make your stretch marks look better and fade but only time will make them fade. I had my DD 5 years ago and nothing has really helped with my strech marks. I used to use sunbed a lot. But now just fake tan it works just the same and there are no health risks. If it's a good sunbed shop they should have a questionaire and advise you on how long to start with based on your skin tone and eye clolour. Also if you do decide on sunbeds use one of the creams that you can buy as they help tanning, prolong tan and keep skin well moisturised. Hope this helps x


----------



## stephx

Thanks! I know it's not gonna be a magic cure but if it helps :)

Also, how often do you go? And how much is it?? Lol

X


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I go tanning all the time
I started going for 3 minutes 3 times a week
I go in naked but you can wear a bathing suit if you want.


----------



## jemj

I usually do between 6 or 12 minutes the shop that I use only sells 3 minutes at a time. It's about £1.20 a minute. I used to go naked as well but started leaving my bottoms on just to see tan line lol


----------



## amygwen

I used to go tanning all the time, not anymore.. but I'd like to go back and do it. it's really relaxing and nice. Plus I think being tan makes you look skinnier so haha! I love that part of it.

You can go in wearing anything. I personally go in naked. I don't like having tanlines, so I don't wear anything, no undies.. but I know a few people who do tan with their undies on, I think it's a bit strange :wacko: also, it really depends on the level of the sunbed you go in. The tanning salon I would go to had different levels (the highest level being the most expensive) but the highest level you'd only need to go in the bed for like 3 minutes compared to the lowest level bed you'd have to go in for 10 minutes to get the same result. So it really depends..

Also, just a tip.. invest in some aloe vera and some tanning lotion, it definitely helps!


----------



## vinteenage

I'd rather have stretch marks than cancer, personally...


----------



## bbyno1

I used to be a sunbed freak lol.
I would go in for 8-10 minutes because my place was very popular so would get their tubes re newed all the time..I would say they will recommend 5 minutes for you.
Its what the above poster said,they do base it on your skin tone and eye colour.
Your 1st time will be less minutes but once you have been on 3x or more you can up your minutes by a minute or two.
I go in naked. Once i went in,in bra and knickers just because i wanted to see if i would get any 'lines' and i looked horendous! lol! I also went once a week and mine costs 60p per min x


----------



## Burchy314

This sucks lol my skin in literally untannable. The only way I would ever be tan is a spray tan but everyone I know who has done it has turned orange so I am to scared to do it.

Also my Dad gets skin cancer like 5 times a year so I would be afraid I would be the same.


----------



## lb

Burchy314 said:


> This sucks lol my skin in literally untannable. The only way I would ever be tan is a spray tan but everyone I know who has done it has turned orange so I am to scared to do it.
> 
> Also my Dad gets skin cancer like 5 times a year so I would be afraid I would be the same.

I'm untannable too. That's why I use the build-a-tan lotion from neutrogena. I was really bronze by the end of the summer rather than orange.


----------



## RachelRae

I just started tanning a couple months ago, love it! 

I was probably the whitest person they've ever seen come in there and I knew absolutely nothing!! Haha, so the person at the desk said I was really pale and said to tan only for 4 minutes. Then the next day, I moved up to 5 and tanned at 5 for about a week then kept moving up from there till I was at 10. (she had only 10 minute tanning beds) & by the end of the month I was tan! 

I tanned naked, no swimsuit or underwear. & they have stickers where I was at so I could stick one on me in the same place every time I tanned and see how much more tanner I got after I went. Tanning lotion is also something you might want to get too. I didn't use any, but a lot of my friends do!

xx


----------



## stephx

Thanks girls :) I'm quite excited about it now I might try and start tomorrow

I'm quite shocked at how often you have to go though.. I was thinking once a week not everyday :S X


----------



## stephx

Burchy314 said:


> This sucks lol my skin in literally untannable. The only way I would ever be tan is a spray tan but everyone I know who has done it has turned orange so I am to scared to do it.
> 
> Also my Dad gets skin cancer like 5 times a year so I would be afraid I would be the same.

Iv only had a tan once in my life lol, that was cause I burnt and it turned brown :( I'm sooo White, I think Ava is more tanned than I am

Sorry about your dad. My grandad had skin cancer too, from sitting out in the Florida sun too long xx


----------



## stephx

vinteenage said:


> I'd rather have stretch marks than cancer, personally...

I knew there was gonna be one... :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

stephx said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I'd rather have stretch marks than cancer, personally...
> 
> I knew there was gonna be one... :lol:Click to expand...

Eh yeah, to each his (or her) own but it's not worth the risk to me! I dont even tan in the summer. I'm the one slathered in sunscreen with a huge umbrella on her. :haha: I'll be treating Finn the same. OH's mother keeps going "Oh well, you'll know how dark he'll be when he gets his first tan this summer!" (OH is half Filipino) but uh lady, there's no way in hell I'm sticking my kid out to tan! Lots and lot 'o sunscreen.


----------



## RachelRae

Yeah, usually at tanning salons here they have a one month package you can buy and you just go for a month. :flower:

xx


----------



## stephx

:happydance: I'll have to update with pics of how tanned and unstretchmarked I am after a month :D x


----------



## lily123

I go tanning quite a lot, have done for years :thumbup: Originally started going to dry up my acne.
The first time i ever went they asked me loads of questions, like my skin type, how quick i tan, etc. They were so shocked when i told them i was spanish :haha: i really don't look it!
From the answers, they worked out how long it would be safe to go on for. I started with 6 mins and now i'm on 9. I tan really easily though so i only go onve every week or so.
Helped my stretchmarks sooooo much though, can hardly see them when i'm tan.


----------



## nadinek

tanning beds are real bad for your skin, they're worse than the sun as far as giving you skin cancer. i'd rather have the strectch marks than cancer later on too, they do go away with time. i'd hate to be dying of skin cancer when my lo is still young just cos of the stretch marks. ymmv


----------



## Christine1993

my mum has just gotten rid of her sunbed (she had one in the house). i went on it a good few times and my stretchmarks have definatly faded. you can hardly see them anymore (thankgod!) x


----------



## xSophieBx

I done beauty therapy at college and my tutor drummed it in to us all the time to NEVER use sunbeds.. her friend used 1 regularly and died of skin cancer 5 days before her wedding.. & my mums friends daughter was a sunbed queen and has had skin cancer at the age of 21! Luckily shes ok now but she keeps getting moles which she has to get checked all the time. IMO its so not worth it just to fade ur stretchmarks.. they'll naturally fade over time neway.. I'm just waiting for the nice weather and my holiday lol. It also ages ur skin massively.. But its upto u. Myfriend uses one and just does a couple of mins a week.. Also damages ur skin and stops u from getting as good a tan naturally apparently. xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Yep I have to agreee...sunbeds are just a big no no for me, i'd much rather use the tanning moisturisers, do the same effect just over a gradual period and it isn't damaging your skin at all. Spray tans are good aswell, yes they go a little orange at first but after that they give you a nice colour. 

Sunbeds age your skin & cause skin cancer...fact. Yes it may fade your stretch marks, but IMO its not worth it....Stretch marks fade in time.


----------



## annawrigley

I've heard the St Moriz fake tan is really good and brown, not orange at all, and even better than the St Tropez according to some people! So at like £3 I think im gonna give that a go :) Sunbeds scare me :lol: xx


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> I've heard the St Moriz fake tan is really good and brown, not orange at all, and even better than the St Tropez according to some people! So at like £3 I think im gonna give that a go :) Sunbeds scare me :lol: xx

You heard right! It's really good. I tend to use superdrug's own fake than if i'm honest :haha: The laying down sunbeds terrify me because of that stupid Final Destination film lol!
xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hahaha oh my gosh yes, I get really scared from sunbeds since watching that film too -shudders- .... when I have my spray tan, they say to go on the sunbed for 6 minutes just to help you dry off a little....I always have to go on the stand up one now and I hate shutting the door properly haha!! 

x


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I've heard the St Moriz fake tan is really good and brown, not orange at all, and even better than the St Tropez according to some people! So at like £3 I think im gonna give that a go :) Sunbeds scare me :lol: xx
> 
> You heard right! It's really good. I tend to use superdrug's own fake than if i'm honest :haha: The laying down sunbeds terrify me because of that stupid Final Destination film lol!
> xxxClick to expand...

I've been meaning to get some for ages but only place I've heard they sell it is Home Bargains, and I cba trekking out to Clifton Moor :lol: They don't do it in that Zest do they? I've not seen Final Destination but I wouldnt like the idea of going in naked, someone elses fanny has touched that! :shock: xxxx


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I've heard the St Moriz fake tan is really good and brown, not orange at all, and even better than the St Tropez according to some people! So at like £3 I think im gonna give that a go :) Sunbeds scare me :lol: xx
> 
> You heard right! It's really good. I tend to use superdrug's own fake than if i'm honest :haha: The laying down sunbeds terrify me because of that stupid Final Destination film lol!
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I've been meaning to get some for ages but only place I've heard they sell it is Home Bargains, and I cba trekking out to Clifton Moor :lol: They don't do it in that Zest do they? I've not seen Final Destination but I wouldnt like the idea of going in naked, someone elses fanny has touched that! :shock: xxxxClick to expand...

Another reason i don't go on the laying down ones! :haha: I got mine from Zest about a year ago, then ebay lol.
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

I always used stand ups ones and once i went to my tanning salon and all the stand ups were out of use and it took me 30mins to get there so i thought i might aswell try the lay down,omg they are quite scary!
They make all these weird clicking sounds!x


----------



## sarahxx

vinteenage said:


> I'd rather have stretch marks than cancer, personally...

cancer isn't given with the sunbed tokens you know..

most places do 3 minutes for £1, when i first started i would do 6 minutes every other day and then just increased the time as i got browner. i agree with amygwen, having a tan definitely makes you look thinner too! and it's helped my stretchmarks loaaads!
xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm afraid I'm in the rather stretchmarks than cancer camp....
I like to call myself pale and interesting :p


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I despise them! I've always been white as a ghost (attractive huh) and one time decided to finally go on a sunbed...thought the thing was gonna get jammed and kill me like on Final destination 3!!! SO claustraphobic and yeh my mum sorta brainwashed me whilst I was growing up about the dangers of UV rays so I can't hack the thought of them now anyway.
My OH used to use them everyday :shock:


----------



## stephx

UPDATE: I decided against the sunbeds and got myself some St Moriz... i actually have a tan now :happydance: The stretchmarks are a little less noticable, but you can still see them, but yay tan!

x


----------



## rainbows_x

I used the Johnsons touch of summer or something like that a couple years ago, worked really well!
I dunno if I'd ever go on a sunbed, would prefer a spraytan. x


----------



## stephx

Yeah I thought bout a spraytan but I would just feel akward someone spraying me lol... X


----------



## rainbows_x

Ahh true, better than the thought of Final Destination though!


----------



## lily123

stephx said:


> Yeah I thought bout a spraytan but I would just feel akward someone spraying me lol... X

:haha: I used to have a spray tan every month (i was so high maintainance lol) and always felt so awkward just stood there naked whilst some poor lady sprayed me, They ask you to turn around every way so they can get everywhere, so she got a good eyeful :haha:


----------



## stephx

lily123 said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought bout a spraytan but I would just feel akward someone spraying me lol... X
> 
> :haha: I used to have a spray tan every month (i was so high maintainance lol) and always felt so awkward just stood there naked whilst some poor lady sprayed me, They ask you to turn around every way so they can get everywhere, so she got a good eyeful :haha:Click to expand...

Oh god! I would die of embarrassment lol but yeah donna wayy better than final destinationing it! :haha: x


----------



## JoJo16

i LOVE st.tropez tan and i never get any lines because a bit of the colour develops straight away so you can see where u been. ive never been on a sunbed and never will. im too scared lol


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> UPDATE: I decided against the sunbeds and got myself some St Moriz... i actually have a tan now :happydance: The stretchmarks are a little less noticable, but you can still see them, but yay tan!
> 
> x

I used St Moriz and I noticed no difference except my hands were black :wacko: (and I washed them straight away!) Did you put alot on? xxx


----------



## stephx

I put like 3 squirts on each section (lower leg, upper leg, belly etc) it seemed alot at first but I just kept rubbing an patting it in and I noticed a difference pretty much straight away. My hands are black though lol x


----------



## JoJo16

wear gloves ;) you only get streaky bits on the bits you miss aswell so doesnt matter how many times you go over it. i love fake tan lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

Haha spraytans are so cringe. I remember standing there in nothing but a paper thong with some woman crouched down on the floor spraying my bumcrack LOL :rofl: :blush:

Also I was 4 months preggers but didnt have a proper bump and kept thinking she was thinking I was a fatty :haha:

It put me off to be honest. I think a good self tan is better than a spray tan, unless its a special occasion!

Oh and a tip for the black hands, wash your hands with that cream cleaner stuff/cif or whatever it is. I panicked first time I st tropez'd and grabbed the closest chemical to me and my hands were fine! Bit extreme, but it works and I just mosturise them after :lol:


----------



## nadinek

Ooo glad you went with the fake tan! Black hands are the worst lol


----------



## annawrigley

Black hands :dohh: (this is after washing them about a million times too)
Gonna have to get a mitt next time :haha:
Hmm I put 3 squirts on too! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-04-03 at 12.01.28.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bumpy_j

I use st tropez now and again and it does the job brilliantly, famous daves is meant to be a decent tanner too. my mums a sun tan freak and her skin is soooo damaged now i've been put off sunbeds for life


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Your brave! Wish I had the guts to go on the sun bed but I'm way to paranoid about the cancer risks.

Mind you I get scared over using fake tan too as I don't want to go orange lol!


----------



## lily123

I always use a mit for fake tan, but because i put sooo much on (anna will see the extent of this on friday :haha:) it always seeps through and my hands end up looking like tea bags :dohh:
xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I book 90min block session so I start for like a week of 3mins and then a week of 6 and the rest of my mins at 9min sessions I use tanning lotions and go naked but use a red dot sticker on my bum to see how tan I go starting this year in 2 weeks I go for two 90min sessions a year :)


----------



## mayb_baby

When using fake tan I use a mitt 
I love tantastic, white to brown st.Tropaz and heshi xxx


----------



## Rhio92

I used asda cheapy stuff last night :rofl: It's supposed tobe gradual... I woke up *ORANGE* :shock:


----------



## sarahxx

rr i wish i could use fake tan or get a spray tan, it would be well cheaper and easier than going on the sunbeds! but i can't cos of my stupid eczema, no fair! but got to have a tan one way or another, i'm like an actual ghost otherwise..


----------



## Mumof42009

sarahxx said:


> rr i wish i could use fake tan or get a spray tan, it would be well cheaper and easier than going on the sunbeds! but i can't cos of my stupid eczema, no fair! but got to have a tan one way or another, i'm like an actual ghost otherwise..

Try mixing with a good mosturiser and areas where it clings such as knees and elbows only use a tiny amount.


----------



## mayb_baby

sunbeds are good for skin conditions such as eczema and cerises xxx


----------



## sarahxx

i know, that's the main reason i use the sunbeds to be honest it's not that much to do with the tan! and Mumof4, i will try that next time i try a fake tan, thanks  x


----------



## TwilightAgain

JoJo16 said:


> i LOVE st.tropez tan and i never get any lines because a bit of the colour develops straight away so you can see where u been. ive never been on a sunbed and never will. im too scared lol

What do you use? bronzing mousse? spray? I've got the gradual one but i'd like to go a little darker but scared of using the bronzing one :blush: i've got fair skin, i'm like a milk bottle :haha: do you reckon its safe to use?


----------



## TwilightAgain

stephx said:


> I put like 3 squirts on each section (lower leg, upper leg, belly etc) it seemed alot at first but I just kept rubbing an patting it in and I noticed a difference pretty much straight away. My hands are black though lol x

Use a tanning mitt :) Boots sell them for around £3.50.


----------

